# Thinking about getting my dad a custom made knife for his birthday, have questions.



## OfcBanks (Sep 21, 2012)

I have been on the forums for sometime and look in the hobbies section daily. I am considering getting my dad a custom knife for his birthday. I am just wondering about the turn around time on an order and price mostly. I am thinking a fixed blade with a sheath. I would like to get him a skinner maybe with a gut hook for when he is out hunting, but honestly it would probably be used for all types of things both hunting and fishing. I like the look of the antler handles but then again I would like to incorporate some bright color in it so if it were to be dropped in the woods it would be easier to find. If you guys want you can pm me or post below with what you think or maybe some photos of what you have done in the past, I would appreciate it.

Thanks again
OfcBanks


----------



## Hornet22 (Sep 21, 2012)

OB, from experience I can tell you, just make up in your mind what you want, color, style, length, whatever. Our guys can make you whatever you want. The hard part's gonna be who to pick to make it.


----------



## Razor Blade (Sep 21, 2012)

As hornet 22 said , just pick your colors and decide who you want to make it. When is his b-day, just to give someone an ideal when you would need it by. Scott


----------



## John I. Shore (Sep 21, 2012)

Hornet nailed it......Time is important this time of year.  Good luck with it, hope it works out for ya.

John I.


----------



## Anvil Head (Sep 22, 2012)

If you are having a time deciding, come up to Trackrock next weekend (Sept 28,29,30) and look a bunch over. Several makers will have knives on display there for you to handle and inspect. You can even watch some being forged. Check out the notice (separate thread here, below). The event is free and open to the public.

As has been said - you figure out what you want someone here can make it happen, but time is tight between now and Christmas for custom orders for most of us.

I have a gallery over on www.georgiaknifemakersguild.com if you want to see some of my past work. I will also have several on display at Trackrock.


----------



## marknga (Sep 22, 2012)

Can't go wrong with the fella's on here. Check out Sharpeblade's pictures, he has presented some stag handles with bright orange or blue spacers that are incredible. 
Great gift... something your Dad will always admire and appreciate.
And there won't be another one just like it ... anywhere.


----------



## Anvil Head (Sep 23, 2012)

That's why we call 'em custom!


----------



## arcame (Sep 24, 2012)

x2 for track rock, nothing like looking over a bunch of custom knives and trying to decide.


----------



## Hornet22 (Sep 24, 2012)

arcame said:


> x2 for track rock, nothing like looking over a bunch of custom knives and trying to decide.



Only thing worse is your wifey lookin over them and not having any trouble deciding, just get one or two of erything.


----------



## Anvil Head (Sep 25, 2012)

"just get one or two of erything.".........really like the way you think!

We make 'em up special for the ladies as well.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Sep 25, 2012)

I dunno which one of these fine fellows made it but one of my all time favorites is this one.


----------



## OfcBanks (Sep 29, 2012)

What is the turn around time on a custom knife. His birthday is way sooner than one could be made but, it could be a belated present. Some things are worth waiting for. I like the above knife pictured but with a rougher end not cut or shaven and maybe an orange piece instead of the turquoise. I am going to look at some of the galleries on the above link but I don't know anyone's names other than their user names except for a few. Can someone give me some names?


----------



## John I. Shore (Sep 29, 2012)

Messermacher (German for Knifemaker) 

John I. Shore, www.shorecustomknives.com  Let me know if I can help.

Good luck with your search.

John I.


----------



## OfcBanks (Oct 2, 2012)

Well I think I have narrowed it down to Mr. Tabor or Mr. Davidson. Nothing against the rest of you guys as you all make some awesome products but I believe these two gentlemen can get me going in the right direction after hours of countless searching and viewing photos. I will ultimately let you guys know who and what I decide on and post pictures when completed of course. Thanks for all of the input, pm's, and advice.

OfcBanks


----------



## OfcBanks (Oct 5, 2012)

Razorblades, in case you have not noticed, you have a pm.


----------



## Razor Blade (Oct 6, 2012)

Sorry been camping a few days. I sent you a pm . Scott


----------



## OfcBanks (Oct 9, 2012)

Well the job goes to Mr. Tabor.


----------



## marknga (Oct 9, 2012)

and he will do you proud.
Here is my favorite RT:


----------

